# Pneumatic bait caster



## Kerr_Kid (Jun 17, 2013)

Just got in to bait fishing last month and got this bad boy today. Anybody use one? Pretty stoked to get down to the coast and use it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

How far can rhat rig cast a bait and weight?


----------



## nagel67 (Oct 28, 2012)

I think using a drone with a pull pin release would be more efficient.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> How far can rhat rig cast a bait and weight?


Over 200 yards if needed


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

nagel67 said:


> I think using a drone with a pull pin release would be more efficient.


Drones are to expensive and unreliable. This is under $300 for everything you need.


----------



## Angrycast (9 mo ago)

Ahhh, the coyote and the acme rocket approach ! I like it


----------

